# three phase compressor



## Alan Brown (Jan 31, 2020)

Hi all I have a three-phase compressor running through a three-phase Invertor the compressor is fitted with an MDR 3 switch and every time it gets to the set pressure it trips the switch on top of it causing me to reset the switch when the pressure drops and reset the inverter is it possible to use an MDR 3 switch without the switch on it.
thanks Guy's


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

*Lra*

Alan,

I do not know what an "MDR" switch is, is that a remote switch? what is the compressor motor HP and what HP does the Inverter support? I say HP supported not current rated. Electric Motor LRA (Locked Rotor Amps) is quite a load to overcome during a start.

Stephen


Alan Brown said:


> Hi all I have a three-phase compressor running through a three-phase Invertor the compressor is fitted with an MDR 3 switch and every time it gets to the set pressure it trips the switch on top of it causing me to reset the switch when the pressure drops and reset the inverter is it possible to use an MDR 3 switch without the switch on it.
> thanks Guy's


----------

